# Improved Little Green and Mean design



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the updated design of the Little Green and Mean catty. This is a far better shape and is easier to be consistently accurate with this design shape. Try it out and see if you like it, or make what tweeks to it and let us know. It is 1/4 inch thick material. I haven't tried anything thicker since it is meant to be space economical.

Eyeshot's (Irfan) generosity and expertise has provided me with the best way so far, to give you a printable out line. I had to go to this link, Little Green design and print it at 148%. The148% for me, was what put the measurements about exact and will give you something to work with. Or see his updated PDF in the following of his post below. His work is about dead on, shape wise, so tweek it as you will.

The bottom photo is a tweek I needed to make to ease a pressure point.

Improved Design








Old and new








My tweek to ease a pressure point.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ray, I have attached the file here for easy download. it is in letter size (8.5"x11") and no need to scale when printing.

View attachment Ray_Little Green.pdf


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Ray, I have attached the file here for easy download. it is in letter size (8.5"x11") and no need to scale when printing.
> 
> View attachment 7431


This one printed out a bit small on my computer at 100%, and I didn't check the % to increase. If anybody prints one out check the sizes according to the rulers in the photo to see if it prints the correct size.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I think when outputting PDF I gave the default A4 size. now the problem is solved. those who want print in A4 use the first attachment, for US letter size use this attached one.

View attachment Ray_Little Green -LETTER SIZE.pdf


When printing always select "Page Scaling option to NONE"


----------



## Zwiller (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks awesome, I might try that. Thanks.

But doesn't the rubber come loose? And if not, how did you do it that it doesn't slip out?
When I made something with such thin material it only lasted a few shots, then I had to reattach it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Rayshot, what did you make this out of


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Zwiller said:


> Rayshot, what did you make this out of


A green cutting board from Big lots.


----------

